

Hulu CEO: Revenues 'Vastly Exceeding Expectations' - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/hulu-ceo-revenues-vastly-exceeding-expectations-clip-

======
noodle
yes, well, based on how the companies were talking during the writers strike,
"expectations" were only a smidge above nothing.

